

Amazon's letter to the FAA requesting sUAS/quadcopter exemption - jjallen
http://www.regulations.gov/#!documentDetail;D=FAA-2014-0474-0001

======
jjallen
"Amazon shares Congress’s goal of getting small aerial vehicles (a.k.a., small
unmanned aircraft systems, or “sUAS”)"

AMZN is:

 __* "Testing a range of capabilities for our eighth‐ and ninth‐generation
aerial vehicles, including agility, flight duration, redundancy, and
sense‐and‐avoid sensors and algorithms;"

 __* "Attracting a growing team of world‐renowned roboticists, scientists,
aeronautical engineers, remote sensing experts, and a former NASA astronaut."

